# rug hooking



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

hey does anyone make hooked rugs out of worn out clothes like they used to do way back in the olden days? lol
I found a book on rug hooking and have a small stash of first spun yarns I have done that are not really good for making something to wear.
I was sorting through some boxes of quilt material i been saving and found a big piece of a loose weave fabric almost like burlap but softer almost linen like.
and it came to me to hook a rug.
so i drew a simple design of primitive looking flowers and leaves etc and using up my first spins hooking it with a crochet hook. lol

But i also found some bags of clothes I thought we had given to salvation army or something but must have forgot or something, anyway found some wool pants and shirts and thinking of cutting them into strips and making more rugs. kinda fun!
anyone else do this?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We've made a braided rug out of old clothes a LONG time ago, but hooking a rug sounds fun!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*rag rugs*

Cut your fabric in strips and then then fold the strips so that the cut edges are inside. Braid the fabric strips together. As you braid,wind the braid in a circle or oval and sew (with a large rug needle and thread) the braids together as you braid and wind. When the strip gets short add another strip of fabric to it. Try to use the same type and weight of fabric on the same rug. Somewhere else on this site some suggested using the plastic bags from places like walmarts.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the way you can take different colors of fabric and make graduated tones of color. I am already planning my next rug with a bag of various colored shirts and skirts! lol
you know funky stuff you wouldn't necessarily make a quilt out of cuz the fabric is too heavy or something.

I was reading that way back not a scrap of clothing or yarns would be wasted so they made rugs. I have a bag of quilt bits that were too large to throw away but too small for much piecing except postage stamp quilts and i think i might take those even and make a small shag type rug with them. I love repurposing stuff. lol


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh Yay, we're on the subject of two of my favorite crafts/hobbies! I love braiding or hooking rugs!

To add to what stayingthegame wrote, when I reach the end of a strip of cloth, I use a needle and thread and whip-stitch the next strip to the end of the last one. 

There's a formula for making it the size and shape you want. Round is easy, but oval, you figure the size by first deciding how wide you want it. Let's say you want it to be 5' wide. From your center braid you'll have 2 1/2' of rug. If you want it to be 7' long, you add how many feet of rug it'll take in addition to the measurement of the width (which is 5' in this example)to make it 7' long, and that's how long you make your center braid (2'). 

So 5' by 7' rug starts with a 2' long center (starter) braid. A 5' by 8' starts with a 3' braid, etc. 

I guess a simpler way to say it is: Length minus Width = length of center/starter braid.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi lhalfcent,
I do a bit of hooking. Mostly with wool strips but I do mix and match with my hand spun yarn and pretty much anything I can get to fit through the hole in the backing. Since you did flowers you might check out proddy rugs, makes great flowers. Very 3D. I would suggest staying away from burlap. It simply does not hold up well over time. You can get linen or cotton rug warp, either will last much longer.
Take care,
Moose


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

ooo thanks for the tip gypsysue! 
one thing when i splice fabric together i fold the end of one and make a slit and do the same for the add on strip then put the add on strip through the slit on the one at the project then loop the add on through and pull it snug. that way you aren't stitching it. 
at least that is what I do. 
I haven't done a braid rug in ages. but i am sure darn hooked on this rug hooking. lol
with my first spins this thing is starting to rather nice! I will take some pictures soon and post them.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

thank you Moose33

I did find a piece of linen in my stash. I was surprised and it is a neutral color.
Started researching ways rugs were hooked way back then and one was called locker hooking. the hook looks like a crochet hook only it has a hole at the other end like a tapestry needle. You thread a long piece of twine or something into the eye and with the crochet hook part you pull up fabric in loops kindof like you do with tunisian crochet then bring the hook and eye through and start again. Sure makes the loops consistent!
but I don't have a locker hook so I jimmied a size f crochet hook by attaching a piece of twine with a little painters tape and been hooking the yarns i spun with that.
wow I have more consistency and don't lose loops by accident and goes pretty fast! lol
so this is my experiemental rug techniques now. lol


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi lhalfcent,
I've never tried locker hooking. I've seen people do it and get the concept, sort of. I'd like to try it but the last thing I need is another crafty thing. Have you seen toothbrush rugs? They look interesting too. I do a bit of cross stitching and got my hands on some cross stitched rug patterns/ideas. They in the closet awaiting my time and attention.
Take care,
Moose


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Moose
I have seen some craft adverts about toothbrush rugs. They do look interesting.
I love the old crafts that are practicable. I have the belief that we should keep some of these things alive and so i try ...notice I say 'try' to teach my kids them and share with others. lol
I need to live a second lifetime to finish and do all the things I want to do. sigh lol


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have never tried to do anything like this, never even considered it. if I get sheets from the thrift store and do strips from different sheets would that work? I do know how to braid I guess I can figure out how to sew them together to make the rug. If anyone has any ideas to help the un-crafty, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

snappy1 said:


> I have never tried to do anything like this, never even considered it. if I get sheets from the thrift store and do strips from different sheets would that work? I do know how to braid I guess I can figure out how to sew them together to make the rug. If anyone has any ideas to help the un-crafty, please let me know! Thanks!


The sheets that I have(250 thread count to 400 thread count) are awful if they rip they unravel like nobodies business! I would think that it would be hard to use them for this... I would go with t-shirts in the colors you like first when they have the buck a bag sales... t-shirt material doesn't unravel when you cut it it just kinda curls up(not a bad thing when braiding your rugs) that is what I started on and they are super easy to use... Yard sales are great for last day buck a bag too... Some yard sales even give their clothes away at the end of the last day so they don't have to haul/put them back.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Emerald! When we are moved I will have room to store yard sale finds. If I find material at yard sales (the same type), would that be good. I am thinking long strips. You all are saying short ones and sew them in, huh?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

snappy1 said:


> Thanks Emerald! When we are moved I will have room to store yard sale finds. If I find material at yard sales (the same type), would that be good. I am thinking long strips. You all are saying short ones and sew them in, huh?


I have a bad back and nerve damage from a car accident so I do have more time than some of you all fine folks but I just cut the strips with my rolly blade and straight edge and cutting mat and then fill bags with all the same colors. Then while sitting and watching the tube I just quickly whip stitch them together into big balls(like yarn) and then when they get too big to be used comfortably I start another one till all the strips are done then you start braiding or crocheting them together. 
I also make tons of hats and neck warmers(much safer than scarves for adults and children) and mittens out of fleece. I have been using the bits and pieces to stuff cat toys but I have taken a few very long thin strips(cut the right way- only one way stretches on fleece and I do not cut so that the strip stretches) and I crocheted a small "coaster" one day to see if it would work and it looked nice and keeps the sweat from my cup from dribbling all over the table. So if you really want to go whole hog you could just pick up the cheap (like $2 throws) fleece and rolly cut them into strips and braid them for a rug- they are super soft and warm and would make great rugs for cold winter floors.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I always find fleece throws at thrift stores! I think I understood everything you said about making balls like yarn (except the quickly part).

Other question. What is the difference between a neck warmer and a scarf?
Thanks for all the tutoring, Emerald!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

snappy1 said:


> I always find fleece throws at thrift stores! I think I understood everything you said about making balls like yarn (except the quickly part).
> 
> Other question. What is the difference between a neck warmer and a scarf?
> Thanks for all the tutoring, Emerald!


once you do about 10 or so you will be quite quick at sewing them together by hand... I have to be somewhat quick as when I volunteer at the school for drama(I am the costume diva ya know lol) you get quick with the needle and thread cuz they constantly rip their costumes or lose buttons or ties or what ever and need it all "right now!"..
One of the other posts mentions the hole and how they just loop each one thru the hole and go on from there.. I seen that too.


----------

